# FTP-Server wie funktioniert er? Was muss ich tun?



## KooF (17. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich hatte da mal mehrere Fragen:

1. Wie funktioniert ein FTP-Server?

2. Wie baue ich einen eigenen FTP-Server auf?
-->Brauche ich dazu ein Programm? (Ich hab da eins von meinem Vater, dass heist Serv-U
von Rhino-Soft, vielleicht kennt das ja jemand und kann mir dabei helfen)
-->Geht es auch ohne Programm? (also über windows, dass ich meinen PC1 von einem
anderen Computer2 aus über z.B. ftp.KooF/downloads/download_tutorial.pdf im
Internet Explorer, dass von meinem Computer1 der zuhause steht downloaded kann)


----------



## Sinac (17. März 2005)

FTP ist einfach ein Protokoll zur Übertragung von Dateien. Ist im Prinzip total überholt, da man das genauso über HTTP machen kann. Die Datei wird vom Client angefordert und der Server schickt sie, ganz einfach.
Damit das geht brauchst du einen FTP-Server auf deinem Rechner, das ist eine extra Software. Da gibt es jede Menge für alle Plattformen, schau mal bei Google. Installation und Einrichtung ist auch nicht so wild. Dann ist dein FTP-Server über ftp://DeinRechner/ oder ftp://deine.IP.Adresse.xxx/ erreichbar. Je nach dem ob du das im LAN oder übers Internet machst kann das halt deine Hostname oder eine dynamische Domäne etc. sein.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## KooF (17. März 2005)

Gibt es FTP Server Software Gratis? Hab einen Router, muss ich da nicht einen Port erst freischalten (z.B. 21 ist glaub ich normal für FTP)


----------



## Sinac (17. März 2005)

Ja, gibt es => Google
Ja, wenn du hinter einem Router sitzt musst die die entsprechenden Ports zum Server forwarden.


----------



## KooF (17. März 2005)

Ich hab jetzt diese Software runtergeladen. Die heist: The Personal FTP-Server von so einem Typen der heist Michael Roth. Ich hab den gestartet die datein ausgewält und dann bin ich zu nem freund gefahren um es gleich auszuprobieren. Bei ihm stand leere Seite aber wenn ich mit meinem IE reingegangen bin waren alle datein vorhanden. Was hab ich falsch gemacht? Ich würde viel lieber Serv-U von Rhino Soft verwenden aber das ist auf english und kompliziert. Einen Port hab ich nicht freigeschalten gehabt.

EDIT: Muss der andere das Programm auch auf seinem rechner haben? Ist da dieses Server/Client prinzip?


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. März 2005)

Ich empfehle für einfache Handhabung *Filezilla*:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_13011076.html
Das ist ein FTP-Klient UND Server - auf Deutsch, kostenlos, uneingeschränkt nutzbar.

Zu Deinen Fragen: Es ist bloss nötig eine Klient-Software zu verwenden die das FTP-Protokoll versteht, es muss nicht überall die gleiche Software aufgespielt werden.
So ziemlich jeder Browser kann FTP (aber meist nur Verzeichnisse durchsuchen und Dateien downloaden).

Wenn Du von einem Freund aus auf die Dateien zugreifen möchtest und hinter einem Router/einer Firewall steckst, MUSST Du Port 20 und 21 freigeben (das sind die klassischen FTP-Ports). Achte darauf, das Du in diesem Fall auch PASSIVES FTP verwendest (aktives ftp benötigt ports von 20 > 1024 wenn ich mich richtig erinnere).


----------



## KooF (19. März 2005)

Danke für den Tipp. Aber für jemanden der nie etwas mit FTP-Servern zu tun hatte und das zum ersten mal sieht ist das zu schwer. Kann mir nicht einer erklären was ich machen muss um einen aufzubauen. Danke im voraus!


----------



## ragingpogo (26. März 2005)

Okay. Da ich das vor einer Woche auch mit diesem Programm über einen Router hingebracht habe, kann ich versuchen Dir zu helfen.

Als erstes solltest Du Dir bei DynDNS.org eine "feste Adresse" holen. Dein Provider vergibt Dir ja bei jeder Einwahl eine neuen IP. Mit dem Dienst von DynDNS bist Du aber immer unter einer Adresse erreichbar. ;-)

Also. DynDNS.org aufrufen -> Account -> Sign Up Now
Du erhältst dann eine Bestätigungsmail und schließt diese damit ab, usw.

Dann wieder zu der Seite und zu Services -> DynamicDNS -> Add Dynamic DNS
Dort wählst Du Deine Hostname, der dann später auch Deine Adresse mit bildet. Das sieht dann so aus: deingewältername.dynalias.com
Den zweiten Teil der Adresse kannst Du auch wiederum frei wählen.

Wenn Du soweit bist, gib Bescheid. Dann richten wir Deinen Router und das FTP-Programm ein.


----------



## KooF (26. März 2005)

Ok ich bin bereit. Aber warum muss ich mich erst auf einer ISeite registrieren um nur einen FTP-Server aufzumachen? z.B. so große unternehmen wie T-Online oder Microsoft müssen sich doch auch nicht registrieren um ihre persönlichen ftp- oder Web- Seiten aufzumachen.


----------



## ragingpogo (26. März 2005)

Durch diese Seite ist Dein FTP-Server stets durch eine feste Adresse erreichbar, z.B. deinserver.homedns.org und nicht durch eine IP-Adresse, welche sich täglich oder bei jeder neuen Einwahl ändert.
Du musst das natürlich nicht machen, aber etwas mehr Komfort bringt es schon mit sich.


----------



## KooF (26. März 2005)

und wie mach ich das? wenn ich jetzt die seite eingeb die für meinen ftp-server vorgesehen ist, komm ich immer auf die seite meines routers, wie kommt das? also die hauptsache wäre erst mal den ftp-s zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## ragingpogo (27. März 2005)

Okay. Jetzt musst Du Deinem Router beibringen, dass Du eine DynDNS hast. Da ich Deinen Router nicht kenne musst Du dafür selbst etwas im Benutzerhandbuch stöbern.
DynDNS funktioniert auf jeden Fall schon einmal. 

Bei mir sieht das folgendermaßen aus, ich verwende einen Router von Linksys.


----------



## KooF (27. März 2005)

Und was ist wenn es bei meinem Router so eine Einstellung (noch) oder gar nicht gibt? Hab in meinem Router nichts gefunden. (Sche***, Tschuligung)


----------



## ragingpogo (27. März 2005)

Welchen Router hast Du denn?

Dann musst Du mit Deiner IP arbeiten. Die musst Du dann, wenn Du Daten bereit stellst an den Abnehmer weiterleiten. Funktioniert genauso, ist halt ein bisschen aufwändiger.
Wenn Du gerade in Deinem Router rumpfuschst, kannst Du auch gleich einmal den Port 20 und 21 zu Deinem PC weiterleiten. Wichtig ist dabei, dass DHCP bei Dir nicht aktiv ist. Also einfach Deinem PC eine statische IP vergeben.


----------



## KooF (27. März 2005)

Ich besitze einen Teledat 630 Router von der Telekom. Port 20 - 21 hab ich schon freigeschalten.

Das DHCP von meinem Router kann ich schon deaktivieren. Was mir aufgefallen ist: Mein Router vergibt mir die z.B. IP 192.168.1.** , aber wenn ich auf die seite http://wieistmeineip.de gehe erscheint eine völlig andere und längere. Kann es sein das mein Router mir diese adresse(192.168.1.**) gibt, um meinen PC im Netzwerk zu lokalisieren und nicht z.B. einen anderen wie von meinem Bruder. Und das meine wahre IP die irgenwie so lautet 213.84.123.347 für das internet ist? wie kann ich dann meine wahre IP auf meinem PC rausfinden? wenn ich auf "ausführen" --> "cmd" eingeben --> "ipconfig" eingeb kommt immer die die mir der Router vergibt.


----------



## KooF (1. April 2005)

Also ich weis echt keinen weg mehr den ich gehen soll!


----------



## Sinac (1. April 2005)

Boah, bevor du groß Server aufsdetzen willst und so solltest du viellecht ein wenig über Netzwerke lernen?! Das Phänomen das du da beobachtest nennt sich NAT bzw. IP-Masqurading und das macht jeder Router notwendigerweise.
Diese "lange" IP ist deine externe vom Provider, mit der bist du im Internet. Die 192.x.x.x sind deine IPs fürs lokale Netz und da diese nicht geroutet werden können ersetzt dein Router diese iP in jedem Paet das ans Internet geht durch seine eigene vom Provider. Du musst jetzt die Anfragen die am FTP-Port an dem Router (also der IP vom Provider) auf den gleichen Port an dem PC mit der internen IP (192.x.x.x) forwarden, auf dem der FTP-Server läuft.

Was dachtest du denn wofür dein Router gut ist?


----------



## KooF (1. April 2005)

Häääääääääääää... boa tschuldigung aber das ist ja was für professoren.   
Also da kenn ich mich ja echt nicht mehr aus. DHCP vergibt automatisch die IP-Adresse. Nur ein beispiel. Wenn das bei mir 192.168.7.64 wäre. Und ich geh auf die seite www.wieistmeineip.de und hab plötzlich so eine: 82.82.53.45. Da kenn ich mich echt nicht aus!


----------



## Sinac (1. April 2005)

Hab ich dir doch grade erklärt:
192.168.7.64 => Lokale IP Adresse im LAN von deinem DHCP
82.82.53.45 => Externe IP vom Router im Internet vom Provider

Was meinst du wie viele LANs es auf der Welt gibt die den IP-Bereich 192.168.x.x nutzen, das würde doch ein wenig kolidieren wenn du damit in Inet wären, oder? Darum ist dieser Bereich für private Netze reserviert und wird von den Provider Backbones nicht geroutet. Diese IP gibt es im Internet nicht. Dort hast du die, die dein Provider dir be der Einwahl zuteilt und da du einen Router benutzt bekommt natürlich der die IP und nicht dein PC.
Das sind übrigens Grundlagen, sogar sehr sehr niedrige.


----------



## KooF (2. April 2005)

und wo kann man diese sehr sehr niedrigen grundlagen alle nachlesen?


----------



## ragingpogo (2. April 2005)

Suchen, suchen, suchen. Und Bekannte Fragen.

Sind bei Dir im Netzwerk noch mehrere PCs, bevor Du DHCP komplett deaktivierst?


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. April 2005)

Also, holen wir mal ein wenig aus. Sinac hat ja schon einiges dazu geschrieben, ich vereinfache das Ganze mal (schau Dir dazu die angehänge Grafik an):

*Was ist IP-NAT?*

IP-Nat (Internet Protocol - Network Adress Translation) erlaubt es ein lokales Netzwerk in das externe Netzwerk zu routen (das Internet zum Beispiel). Das bedeutet, das man mit einer IP die man vom ISP (Internet Service Provider) erhält mehrere Rechner aus dem lokalen Netzwerk in das Internet verbinden kann.

Im Schema habe ich mal schön bunt dargestellt, wie ein Netzwerk aussehen kann. Dein PC mit dem FTP-Server ist z. B. der Rote (IP 192.168.0.100), es können weitere Rechner am Router angeschlossen sein - müssen aber nicht. Ich habe es mal hinzugefügt um es verständlicher zu machen.

*Wie funktioniert NAT für Dummies?* (TM)

Der Router besitzt zwei IP Adressen, eine Interne und eine Externe. Die Externe ist nur von aussen (internet) zu erreichen und die Interne nur von innen (lokales Netzwerk 192.168.x.x). Wenn Du mit Deinem PC z. B. eine Webseite ansurfst, wandern alle Daten zuerst einmal über den Router (von 192.168.0.100 zu 192.168.0.1), der diese wenn nötig nach aussen weiterleitet (also mit der IP 82.82.53.45). Die Anfrage die nun den Internetserver erreicht kommt von der IP 82.82.53.45 und nicht mehr von 192.168.0.100.
Wenn man also Deinen Rechner erreichen möchte braucht die externe IP vom Router (82.82.53.45) - mit der internen IP kann man nichts anfangen, weil diese frei wählbar ist (mit Einschränkungen - *siehe Fußnote 1*). Der Router MUSS bei bestimmten Diensten darauf eingestellt werden, an welche interne IP die Daten weitergeleitet werden sollen. Wenn Rechner 1 der FTP-Server ist, wird Rechner 2 und Rechner 3 kaum etwas mit den Anfragen, welche der Router von aussen nach innen weiterleitet), anfangen. Du mußt dem Router nun sagen: Alle FTP-Dienste über folgende Ports werden an Rechner 1 weitergeleitet - sonst laufen die Daten bis zum Router und von dort nicht mehr weiter, weil der Router nicht weiß wohin damit.

--- Fußnote 1 ---
Gültige interne IP-Adressen:
10.0.0.0 bis 10.255.255.255
172.16.0.0 bis 172.16.255.255
192.168.0.0 bis 192.168.255.255

Ich hoffe das meine Einleitung dazu nicht zu verwirrend ist. Normalerweise lasse ich mir mehr Zeit bei meinen Referaten, also bitte kleinere Fehler ignorieren


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. April 2005)

Ich will jetzt nicht klugscheissern oder das Thema mit unnoetig vielen Infos zubomben, darum halte ich mich kurz.
Jedoch moechte ich anmerken, dass NAT mehr als das nur beschriebene ist.
Was Neurodaemon beschreibt ist IP-Masquerading, welches das wohl haeufigste Einsatzgebiet von NAT ist.
Was aber fuer Dich auch noch interessant sein duerfte ist eine andere Verwendung des NAT, das Port-Forwarding. Denn damit kannst Du Deinem Router mitteilen, dass Anfragen aus dem Internet die auf den FTP-Port Deines Routers gehen zu dem FTP-Server in Deinem Netzwerk weitergeleitet werden.


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. April 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich will jetzt nicht klugscheissern oder das Thema mit unnoetig vielen Infos zubomben


Danke für den Hinweis, ich wollte nicht zu weit ausholen und habe vergessen das zu erwähnen (bzw. die Ports nur ganz kurz und nebenbei erwähnt)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. April 2005)

Nichts zu danken.
Das ist halt der Vorteil an so einem Forum. Da koennen viele, viele Leute ihr Wissen beisteuern und somit moeglichst viel Information rueberbringen.

Und man muss ja nicht alles wissen, sondern nur Wissen wo's steht.


----------



## generador (3. April 2005)

http://www.tkr.de/acrobat/teledat-630-manual.pdf
Hier ist die Anleitung deines Routers
Unter "Erweiterte Einstellungen -> Nat Konfiguration" kannst du dir anschauen wie es gehen soll

Also gebe deinem Rechner am besten eine feste IP (DHCP Server kannst anlassen) z.B. 192.168.1.247
Nimm für den FTP einen Port oberhalb der 1024 Grenze also z.B. 5473
Gehe auf deinen Router auf die Konfiguration

Es sollte in etwa so aussehen


----------



## ragingpogo (3. April 2005)

Ist das eigentliche Problemkind überhaupt noch aktiv?

Jetzt habe ich eine Frage. Warum sollte man Deine Ports verwenden und nicht die, die für FTP vorgesehen wären, 20 und 21?


----------



## Sinac (3. April 2005)

Allgemein hier Informationsbeschaffung sollte wenn man das Internet nutzt kein Problem sein, auch wenn die meisten Leute erst lernen müssen sich selber Infos zu holen ohne alles (we z.B. in den meisten Schulen) vorgesetzt zu bekommen. 
Zum Teil hier im Forum, da gibt es jede Menge Threads wo schon viele Sachen erklärt wurden und ich hab mal ein Tutorial mit Netzwerkbegriffen und Erklärungen geschrieben.
Ansonsten bei Google, da findet man alles denke ich.


----------



## KooF (3. April 2005)

Also ich bedanke mich für alle die so toll mitgeholfen haben infos zusammenzutragen. Aber das Port eintragen kann ich ja noch und so. Aber kaum geb ich dem pc eine feste ip lässt er mich nicht mehr ins inet. Woran liegt das? muss ich einen port(80) freischalten um dann mit der adresse ins inet zu kommen?

Was ist (ein):

Gateway? (ist doch der router oder?)
DNS-Server?
WINS-?

P.S.: habs geschafft sie manuell zu konfigurieren. ich hab zwar keinen server musste aber diese dns-server adresse auch noch eingeben. Ist die nicht dazu da das wenn man einen server hat darauf abspeichern kann oder so? (wie gesagt im netzwerk kenn ich mich noch überhaupt nicht aus, da gibt es so viele fehler bei mir z.b. ich kann auf die daten von meinem bruder zugreifen er hat aber kein recht auf meine komisch oder? wir sind beide im gleichen netzwerk mit freigegebenen ordnern.)


----------



## generador (3. April 2005)

Als DNS-Server must du ebenfalls die IP des Routers eingeben dann sollte es laufen


----------



## KooF (4. April 2005)

Ja hat ja auch geklappt. wie ich schon im vorherigen post geschrieben.


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. April 2005)

Was ist ein Gateway? (ist doch der router oder?)
http://www.pcnetzwerke.de/netzwerk/pcdirektverbindung/node42.html

Was ist ein DNS-Server?
Ein DNS-Server (Domain Name Server) wandelt die Domainnamen in IP Adressen um:
z. B. http://www.google.de -> 216.239.57.104
Der Dienst wird i. d. Regel vom Provider mit angeboten, man kann allerdings auch einen anderen verfügbaren DNS-Server angeben.
Zum Nachlesen:
http://forum.tweakpc.de/showthread.php?t=17797

Was ist WINS?
http://www.nickles.de/c/s/14-0006-116-7.htm


Wie man sieht, kann man so ziemlich alle informationen über   Finden


----------



## KooF (4. April 2005)

Das stimmt. Man muss nur wissen wo man suchen muss. Und wie gehts jetzt weiter?


----------



## KooF (9. April 2005)

Also irgendwie ist das ganze ganz schön kompliziert nur für einen kleinen FTP-Server.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. April 2005)

So'n FTP-Server ist eigentlich noch mit das einfachste was Du angehen kannst.


----------



## KooF (9. April 2005)

Warum? Bei was wird es den schwer? Aber nur sooooooo viele einstellungen nur wegen einem FTP-Server das glaub ich einfach nicht.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. April 2005)

Also spontan fallen mir da z.B. LDAP, und ein Proxy ein. ;-)


----------



## generador (9. April 2005)

Im Prinzip ist das eigentlich alles relativ einfach wenn man es mal gemacht hat

Beim nächsten mal wirst du feststellen das das ne Sache von 5 Minuten ist


----------



## Sinac (10. April 2005)

generador hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im Prinzip ist das eigentlich alles relativ einfach wenn man es mal gemacht hat
> 
> Beim nächsten mal wirst du feststellen das das ne Sache von 5 Minuten ist


Naja, ich glaub bis zu Squid hoch und runter kennst und das als "einfach" ansieht vergehen n paar Tage, das ist echt n Monster an dem du dich tot konfiguriere kannst


----------



## generador (10. April 2005)

Na Gut ok aber ich hab ja das gemeit was er jetzt hatte also ftp und Port-Forwarding

Ich weiss das es auch genug andere Sachen gibt wo man sich totkonfigurieren kann


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2005)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, ich glaub bis zu Squid hoch und runter kennst und das als "einfach" ansieht vergehen n paar Tage, das ist echt n Monster an dem du dich tot konfiguriere kannst



So sieht's aus. Darum hab ich den Proxy genannt. Wollte den guten, alten Squid nicht beim Namen nennen da ich nicht weiss ob unser Freund ihn bereits kennt. 
Das ist schon 'n Hammer Teil. Aber wenn er einmal rennt, dann rennt er.


----------



## KooF (10. April 2005)

Welchen Squid?
Denn Trubo-Squid? ----> Dort bei dem man seine 3D Grafik modelle verkaufen kann!


----------



## Sinac (10. April 2005)

Öhm, ich glaube du meinst was anderes.
Squid ist eine Proxy Server für Linux/Unix und in abgespekter Form auch für Windows. Und das Ding kann ALLES und den Rest kann er lernen =)


----------

